# KR multicase review



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Given the number of tiomes threads pop up about where to get cases/storage/transport options, I thought I'd put up a review of the cases I use. If anyone has cases they want to review, feel free to add to the thread. Hopefully it will be useful to others.

Name: Kaiser2
From: Kaiser Rushforth

Firstly let me say I am not affiliated with this company, except as a satisfied customer.

I selected a kaiser2, with two custom multicases inside.
Having put the order in, I realised it was to the wrong adress. Sent an email, and 5 minuites later got a reply saying the address had been changed (and I put the order in and sent the email around 8.00 on a tuesday night!). It arrived two days later(Thursday morning).

So what do we get? On inspection the bag is of high quality with decent stitching, as well as a shoulder strap and carry handle. Seems very solid, with plastic sheets in the base, top, back and front. My only crit here is its a shame you can't get the kaiser in black!



















Opening it up we see the two multicases stacked inside. These are pretty easy to get out of the case.



















Although these are card, its good quality, thick solid card. Combined with the plastic in the kaier, these should be pretty tough. The website has a great video, showing how protective these things are!

Inside the each multicase I have 2 half size, 53mm deep pick and pluck styler trays, and 3 half size 32 mm infantry trays. I would suggest to anyone buying this system to buy custome cases with half size trays, even if you want only one type in the case. This will mean not only can you easily switch multicases in the kaiser, but also trays in the multicases if necessary.



















So first the infantry trays. I bought the 36-model trays, as the compartment are a bit bigger, and as the models are zerkers, they can be a bit fragile (arms falling off). If you were using say a SM tactical squad, the 40 man may work well, as the compartments are the same size as GW ones, but slightly deeper and you can fit more men in!



















Here we can see even the awkward zerker models and raptors are fitting in. Due to the way the case is constructed, you can have stuff protruding from the foam by a few mm, which is useful.

So what about awkwardly sized models and terminator sized stuff? This is where the pick-and-pluck comes in. I managed to fit an eight man bike squad in, with a champion on a trike, and a small compartment for magnetised arms and the trike passanger (magnetised). The D-pick-and-pluck is also perfect for terminators.



















Overall I would definately recommend the kaiser system. The initial investments not cheap (about 65 quid for a kaiser2 with two cases), but you get quality. Plus after buying your chosen system (I would say kaiser2 is good enough for most of us), you only need to buy multicases which are around 20-22 quid even for custom ones, not another kaiser, Also the ability to swap out armys simply by switching multicases is nice.

I'm currently using other cases for my vehicles, but will switch to multicases when I can.

Name - Large Flight case
From - Maplins (UK)

This is the case I'm currently using for vehicles, although as I said, I'd like to change to multicases at some stage.

These are often on sale from Maplins, reduced to about 15 quid if your lucky.

So the outside. Its tough aluminium which should survive knocks, and looks pretty good. Quality clasps hold it firmly shut. It comes with a shoulder strap (which I've lost:ireful2. The clasps are lockeable, but I've never needed to.










The case open. This is a relatively empty one, with only spaces for a landraider and a few rhinos. Its pretty easy to make odd shapes, as the foam is pre-scored into small squares. Here's a full one with some odd shapes.










This is holding a deamon prince based on a balrog, a rhino, a defiler and tail for it (scorpion-like defiler), two dreadnougts, an obliterator (under one of the wings) with a space for a predator and a small compartment for the sponsons (magnetised).

Its a pretty decent case, but unfortunately only good for vehicles really.

Hope these are useful to people, and thanks for reading.

Good luck
General


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice review mate! I have a couple of the black alliminium cases for my models and I have to say they're much better than any other case I've come accross. And good prices too.

http://www.kaiserrushforth.com/


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL! i have a alluminum suit case jsut like that... mine at the moment holds ALL of my D&D books... O_O

now there is onething i do ahve to ask about the blue carring case of death... is it a soft case? or is there some sort of palstic card to make it semi-resistant to impacts?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice review. Still not sold on the cardboard cases but they seem much easier to store than the GW plastic ones. Hmmm.. price is a bit off-putting as well


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Otep said:


> LOL! i have a alluminum suit case jsut like that... mine at the moment holds ALL of my D&D books... O_O
> 
> now there is onething i do ahve to ask about the blue carring case of death... is it a soft case? or is there some sort of palstic card to make it semi-resistant to impacts?





bishop5 said:


> Nice review. Still not sold on the cardboard cases but they seem much easier to store than the GW plastic ones. Hmmm.. price is a bit off-putting as well


There's plastic sheets in four sides. The side where the shoulder strap attaches do not have plastic sheets. 

To be honest, the cardboard itself is pretty good. As long as it stays dry it should be pretty sturdy. Try the website for a vid(in the testing section I believe).

In terms of price, not cheap to start, but after the initial investment, each multicase is only 22 quid, over 15 quid cheaperr than the 35 quid GW one, and will hold the same number if not more minis depending on the tray. Plus custom cases (which do not cost extra) mean you can easily have vehicles and troops mixed in any way you want, without having to cut through foam. Plus, very easily stackable, better than having loads of foam pads lying around in my opinion, but its what works best for you that matters.

Cheers
General


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

heres some pics of my spacewolves in a Kr case:

























the chap who sells em is very knowlegeable about what will fit in and which cases to use, and the fact you can custon tailor them to you army is priceless. the blue foam is softer than the GW i believe(i have both)


----------

